# States Get Tough On The Unemployed, Push For Drug Testing



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

If you're out of work, you might soon have to give a urine sample to the government to collect unemployment benefits.
Back in February, in order to pass the payroll tax cut extension, Democrats in Congress made a compromise: States could drug test the recipients of those benefits, in certain circumstances.
If you're laid off for failing a drug test, or are searching for a job in an industry that commonly requires a clean urine sample, the federal law says you could be required to pass a drug test before getting any temporary unemployment relief from the state. According to the Institute for a Drug-free Workplace, 97 percent of Fortune 500 companies perform pre-employment drug tests.

http://jobs.aol.com/articles/2012/0...ng/?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000058?test=latestnews


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

This shouldn't even be an issue. Almost everyone I know had to pass a drug test to get their job. So if you have to pass a drug test to get a job, you should also have to pass one to get unemployment benefits. Hell, I get randomly tested by the doctor that I see to treat my back and hip pain. It's not a big deal; then again, I have nothing to hide.

I also like the idea of drug testing politicians.



> Some legislators point out that if unemployed Americans are drug-tested in the name of taxpayers, then perhaps elected officials, whose salaries are also paid by the people, should get their urine checked too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

If you think MA would ever do this, I have a bridge in NY or dry land in southern FLA that's for sale.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

OCKS said:


> If you think MA would ever do this, I have a bridge in NY or dry land in southern FLA that's for sale.


I've seen enough movies that told me if we wish for it hard enough it will come true.  I'm just not going to hold my breath while I wish for it to happen.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

OCKS said:


> If you think MA would ever do this, I have a bridge in NY or dry land in southern FLA that's for sale.


The popular support is definitely there, the problem is that the popular support has also been brainwashed to automatically vote for the person with the (D) next to their name, even if they disagree with their voting record.

My father-in-law was a "loyal Democrat" for his entire life until I sat down with him and asked him some policy questions. His responses were exactly the Republican platform, and I can still remember the shocked look on his face when I showed him the evidence. Now, he's even more conservative than I am, if that's possible.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Unemployment benefits? Piss test..

EBTing it? Piss test..

Section 8? Piss test..

MassHealth? Piss test..

Fuck you, if you're sitting on your ass collecting tax payers money, go piss in a cup you floating piece of shit...


----------

